# 24 hours plus, baby really not moving (25 weeks)



## painted_pony

I'm in my 25th week. Two days ago my little man was kicking apart my insides for the entire day. Now its been going on 24 plus hours without really any movement. I've tried drinking cold juice, eating things with sugar in them and just about every other trick I've read. DH wants me to go into the ER, but we already have tons of debt from my last two visits. Has anybody else's LO stopped moving for this long around 25 weeks? How long should I wait before going to the ER? There might have been a few movements, but nothing strong enough for me to know for sure.


----------



## Weenie19

Just had this thought myself as my girly hasn't moved since this morning.

I just had a cold drink and did a star jump and shes woken up lol. 

I would go to the ER is you are worried - regardless of money. However if you have an iPhone there is an app called my babies beat and you can listen in to find the babies heartbeat. I find that reassuring too 

Hope its all ok xx


----------



## Mom.to.Many

I think babies go on growth spurts. I am 25 wks with twins and go long periods without feeling either of them. Usually when this happens the Dr assures me they are fine and are just sleeping. Hope all is well with your little ones.


----------



## Drazic<3

They do go in fits and starts, especially earlier on, but the advice is if you are worried, go to the hospital. It's only money, and it's the right thing to do. :hugs:


----------



## painted_pony

I drank a cup of coffee a few hours ago. He kicked a hand full of times. I could barely even feel in from the inside, but when I laid my hand on my belly I felt it more. He's been still ever since he did those few kicks right after coffee. Can they position themselves in such a way that I'm not feeling his movements?


----------



## youngmommy2

painted_pony said:


> I drank a cup of coffee a few hours ago. He kicked a hand full of times. I could barely even feel in from the inside, but when I laid my hand on my belly I felt it more. He's been still ever since he did those few kicks right after coffee. Can they position themselves in such a way that I'm not feeling his movements?

Absolutely they can hide and kick us in places we cant feel.. and they still have their days of sleepyness especially if they are having a growth spurt.. This is why in normal low risk pregnancies were told to start kick counting at 28 weeks because their day to day kicks arent reliable yet


----------



## Kristin52

it's normal, I had days like that. Even went to L&D, and they told me that that was normal! 
but if you're worried, call the on-call doctor! x


----------



## bumpbear

I'm not as far along as you yet, but have read that babies have lazy days and not to start monitoring movement until 28 weeks. It sounds like everything is fine, but if you're worried call your doctor and ask for advice on whether you should go to the ER or not? My doctor's office lets us go in and have a nurse use the doppler on us if we're worried - I havent had occasion to do that yet, but its a nice service to have at hand.


----------



## painted_pony

He sounds good on the doppler this afternoon, I think that might be the only logical reason i havent gone in yet. This is probably going to sound so stupid and make no sense, but I turned up a song really loud on my tablet and he kicked me like six times during it. Really hard too! Now I'm sitting here thinking that he heard that music....


----------



## Audraia

I still have days of no movement, in fact until today I hadn't felt the little one for almost 2 days! I think it all has to do with how active you are and not paying attention, as well as the position of the baby. A few weeks ago baby had a huge growth spurt(according to the size increase of my bump) and didn't move for awhile either. If you felt the little one move then I wouldn't be too worried about it. I haven't gone to the ER either because I don't have insurance and it's so expensive to go! Try not to worry :)


----------



## painted_pony

Audraia said:


> I still have days of no movement, in fact until today I hadn't felt the little one for almost 2 days! I think it all has to do with how active you are and not paying attention, as well as the position of the baby. A few weeks ago baby had a huge growth spurt(according to the size increase of my bump) and didn't move for awhile either. If you felt the little one move then I wouldn't be too worried about it. I haven't gone to the ER either because I don't have insurance and it's so expensive to go! Try not to worry :)

Our tri-care is supposed to cover everything, and now we have thousands in doctors bills past due since they waited so long to send out the bill. I wouldnt have gone in if i would have known that our insurance was going to bounce them back to us. Im not active at all actually, most often i sit around doing nothing since im unemployed. My bump isnt growing at all, so i do worry more when he decides to be still. I have some serious bump jealousy of other ladies on here :lol:


----------

